# "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Das ist hier zwar vollkommen OT, aber ich hätte eine Bitte, da mich das tatsächlich interessiert (obwohl ich eine GTX1060 nutze):

Könntet Ihr vielleicht mal einen Artikel bringen, der aufzeigt, wie sich die Leistung der Intel IGPUs mit den jeweiligen Treiberupdates verändert (verbessert?) hat? Da hat sich scheinbar einiges getan, ich selbst könnte das allerdings nur mit der HD 530 aus meinem i3-6100 testen, das wäre ja sicher wenig aufschlussreich.

BTW habe ich gerade nachgesehen, Ihr könnt die aktuellen Intel-Treiber sicher auch Eurer Downloadsektion hinzufügen. Bisher habt Ihr dort die vorletzte Version gelistet. Es gibt bereits eine Aktuellere und bald (?) wahrscheinlich schon die Nächste, mit einem Fix für z.B. die Skyrim Special Edition.


Wäre jedenfalls super, weil mich wirklich interessieren würde, wie Intel die IGPUs betreut und was sie dort so herausholen können.


----------



## XXTREME (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Wenn Intel ihre Iris Pro mal überall verbauen würde, könnte ich deinen Wunsch verstehen aber nicht bei den abgespeckten Dingern.


----------



## Jimiblu (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Eine RX-1337 wäre schon mal ein lustiger Name! Ich gönne AMD, dass sie endlich mal wieder ernsthafte Konkurrenz für NV darstellen. Leider habe ich aktuell gar keinen Bedarf aufzurüsten. Ich nutze ja kaum meine R9 390 aus, und das in wqhd. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal wieder AA Titel spielen anstatt bei Point and Klick 2D Games rumzueiern


----------



## Zigma (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was heißt "Comeback", sie waren ja nie wirklich weg vom Fenster ?? So sehr ich mir auch wünsche (ist ja kurz vor Weihnachten) das AMD wieder durchstartet, so misstrauisch bin ich auf das Ergebnis. Vega wird aller Voraussicht nach der 1080 ebenbürtig oder einen Tick besser, was ansich in meinen Augen trotzdem  keine gute Nachricht ist. 
Dafür das HBM(2)  als so großer "Heilsbringer" galt (schneller bei weniger Leistung), ist das Ergebnis, eine Karte auf dem Stand einer Karte des vergangenen Jahres (von 2017 aus gesehen), doch ein wenig ernüchternd. Aber warten wir das neue Jahr ab und wie groß der Vorsprung zur Konkurrenz tatsächlich ausfällt.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Zigma schrieb:


> Was heißt "Comeback", sie waren ja nie wirklich weg vom Fenster ??...



Naja, das ist eine Frage des Betrachtungswinkels. Generell steht es finanziell nicht gut um AMD (Umsätze und Verluste die letzten Jahre), anteilsmäßig dümpelt man nur noch bei 22-28% des dGPU Marktes und technisch ist man ebenso abgeschlagen. Das mache ich daran fest, dass man einerseits die "Straßen"-Leistung der Konkurrenz seit einigen Generationen nur mit höheren Verbräuchen erreicht, sprich die Effizienz den Bach runter laufen lässt (bzw. eben lassen muss > siehe Vergleich zu den Workstation-Karten). Andererseits muss man Stand jetzt ganze Portfolios der Konkurrenz überlassen und kommt vielleicht mit 8 - 12 Monaten Verspätung dort an. 

Großes Fragezeichen wäre daher, ob man diese F&E Lücke zukünftig wieder verkleinern kann oder es sich sogar verschlimmert... Hoffen tu ichs nicht, verhindern könnte ich es jedoch ebenso wenig


----------



## ReVan1199 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Zigma schrieb:


> Vega wird aller Voraussicht nach der 1080 ebenbürtig oder einen Tick besser, was ansich in meinen Augen trotzdem  keine gute Nachricht ist.



Aber das ganze muss ja nicht schlecht sein, im Grunde wird es wieder nur auf dem Preis hinaus laufen, ob Vega erfolgreich ist, oder nicht. Bei den aktuellen Preisen der GTX 1080, welche auf dem Niveau einer Ti ist, dürfte es noch viele geben die eine Leistungsfähige Grafikkarte für 400-500€ suchen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Zigma schrieb:


> Was heißt "Comeback", sie waren ja nie wirklich weg vom Fenster ??



Es geht um das High-End-Segment. Da ist seit der Fury X von Mitte 2015 nichts passiert – und selbst diese Grafikkarte war den Spitzenangeboten Nvidias unterlegen, trotz technischer Superlativen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Mephisto_xD (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Zigma schrieb:


> Vega wird aller Voraussicht nach der 1080 ebenbürtig oder einen Tick besser, was ansich in meinen Augen trotzdem  keine gute Nachricht ist.



Kommt auf den Preis an. Die wenigsten Leute, selbst hier im Enthusiast-Forum haben bereits Leistung ab einer 1070 aufwärts. Die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) taumeln immer noch zwischen 7950 und GTX 980 rum, und für diese Leute wäre 1080 Leistung ein beträchtliches Upgrade.

Ich bezweifle aber, dass AMD hier wirklich einen Preiskampf anfangen kann. HBM2 gibts nicht umsonst....ich bezweifle dass wir Vega unter 500€ sehen werden, zumindest am Anfang.

Deswegen hoffe ich weiter, erwarte aber nicht allzu viel. Und ich würde jemandem der 1080er Leistung braucht das Warten abraten, denn ich glaube nicht dass sich an den Preisen im nächsten Jahr viel ändert. Eben analog zu den 980Ti /Fury X Preisen.


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich bin auch auf Vega gespannt. Ich erwarte mindestens die Leistung einer GTX 1080 ( eher etwas mehr ), bei gleichen Verbrauch und HBM2 Speicher. Da darf die Karte auch ruhig genauso viel ( aber nicht mehr ) wie eine GTX 1080 kosten. Sofern der Verbrauch höher ist, würde ich dennoch ggf. zu der Karte greifen, aber NUR, wenn der Preis stimmt.

Aber ich habe das Bedenken, das der Verbrauch ( mal wieder ) Richtung 200 Watt+ laufen wird.

Die Leute, welche jetzt Leistung benötigen, sollten lieber zur 1070/1080 greifen und nicht auf Vega warten.


----------



## wtfNow (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Aber ich habe das Bedenken, das der Verbrauch ( mal wieder ) Richtung 200 Watt+ laufen wird.
> 
> Die Leute, welche jetzt Leistung benötigen, sollten lieber zur 1070/1080 greifen und nicht auf Vega warten.



Ein High End Chip wird natürlich über 200W verbrauchen!
Ich brauche die Leistung auch jetzt (4k), aber mag Nvidia nicht meine Kohle geben


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Ein High End Chip wird natürlich über 200W verbrauchen!
> Ich brauche die Leistung auch jetzt (4k), aber mag Nvidia nicht meine Kohle geben



Also kaufst du lieber eine Karte, welche mehr verbraucht und genauso teuer ist ?


----------



## RossiCX (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Also kaufst du lieber eine Karte, welche mehr verbraucht und genauso teuer ist ?



Der Verbrauch ist doch bei normaler Nutzung nicht wirklich relevant, das wird mir persönlich viel zu hoch gehängt. Die meisten Netzteile liefern üppig Leistung und kühlen kann man das auch vernünftig, siehe 980ti oder R9 390.


----------



## Nuallan (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Zigma schrieb:


> Was heißt "Comeback", sie waren ja nie wirklich weg vom Fenster ??



Weg vom Fenster waren sie nicht, aber seit Kepler auf jeden Fall abgehängt, sonst wäre eine Titan gar nicht möglich gewesen. Falls Vega wirklich mit dem GP102 konkurriert, was ich nicht glaube, dann wäre das eine Meisterleistung (und das ist noch untertrieben) von AMD. Dann hätten sie in einem Jahr zu Intel und NVIDIA aufgeschlossen, und das mit ihren begrenzten Ressourcen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Also kaufst du lieber eine Karte, welche mehr verbraucht und genauso teuer ist ?



Warum nicht? Immer noch besser als dem betrügerischen NVIDIA (GTX 970) Kohle in den Rachen zu werfen.


----------



## hanfi104 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Nach aktuellen gerüchte würde ja "nur" die 1080 angegriffen werden, da fehlts zu high end noch ein gutes Stück, denn selbst die Titan X Pascal ist kein Vollausbau. Nvidia kann sich hier wirklich gemütlich die Show ansehen und wird, im worst case für Nvidia, leicht überholt, 1 Jahr nach Pascal und GP104. 
Wenn Vega das schaft ists ja toll, aber von einem Comeback würde ich hier nicht sprechen, eher vom langwierigen Aufschluss.


----------



## wtfNow (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ja auch dann wenn es ~50 Watt mehr unter Volllast mehr sind, gehe dann einmal im Jahr Eis weniger essen und habe die Differenz wieder drinne + ein gutes Gefühl den richtigen Hersteller und damit die Nachwuchszocker zu unterstützen.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Wenn AMD wieder gleichzieht, 
kann das nur gut sein, vor allem für den Verbraucher.
Vielleicht überdenkt NVidia auch gleich dabei seine Preispolitik 
und geht ein Stück weit mit den Preisen runter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich denke es wird sich genau so abspielen wie schon oft genug zuvor. AMD wird zwar relativ nahe an nVidia heran kommen und auch bessere Preise bieten, aber um nVidia dann bei der Leistung wirklich zu knacken, reicht es dann nicht. Das Problem bei AMD ist einfach, dass man bei den Releasezyklen nicht mit nVidia mithalten kann. Nvidia kann dank finanzieller Mittel öfter und schneller neue Chips auf den Markt bringen, auch um AMD zu kontern oder zuvor zu kommen. Man sieht es ja jetzt gerade. Es gibt praktisch keine Konkurrenz oberhalb einer GTX 1060. Hier kommt erst Anfang 2017 was von AMD und bis dahin wird die 1080 Ti auch schon in den Startlöchern stehen und AMD wohl wahrscheinlich wieder ausstechen. Und wenn Volta nicht ein halbes Jahr später kommt, dann, so schätze ich, ein Pascal-Refresh als Übergang ähnlich wie beim Übergang von Kepler zu Maxwell.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Pascal ist schon der Refresh von Maxwell (die IPC und die Architektur ist quasi identisch, Pascal ist "nur" ein geshrinkter und taktoptimierter Maxwell), noch ein Refresh wirds nicht geben.
Volta ist ja schonmal verschoben worden (deswegen gibts Pascal überhaupt...) und wird denke ich im Laufe des Jahres 2017 auflaufen.

Je nachdem wann Vega kaufbar ist und wie schnell er wirklich ist ists wenns blöd läuft vielleicht nicht mal mehr nötig ne 1080Ti zu bringen weil die 1180 (GV104) das erledigt. Das wäre worst Case für AMD - denn dann würde Nvidia mit Volta wohl das ganze Polaris/Vega-Angebot überfahren.

Hoffen wir, dass Vega besser wird als ich erwarte.


----------



## cuban13581 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Pascal ist schon der Refresh von Maxwell (die IPC und die Architektur ist quasi identisch, Pascal ist "nur" ein geshrinkter und taktoptimierter Maxwell), noch ein Refresh wirds nicht geben.
> Volta ist ja schonmal verschoben worden (deswegen gibts Pascal überhaupt...) und wird denke ich im Laufe des Jahres 2017 auflaufen.
> 
> Je nachdem wann Vega kaufbar ist und wie schnell er wirklich ist ists wenns blöd läuft vielleicht nicht mal mehr nötig ne 1080Ti zu bringen weil die 1180 (GV104) das erledigt. Das wäre worst Case für AMD - denn dann würde Nvidia mit Volta wohl das ganze Polaris/Vega-Angebot überfahren.
> ...



Laut der Roadmap von Nvidia wird Volta erst 2018 kommen.

Nvidias GPU-Roadmap bis 2018: Pascal "10x schneller als Maxwell", Volta mit 900 GB/s Speicherbandbreite - Bildergalerie, Bild 1

Zwischen Maxwell und Pascal liegen ja schließlich auch 2 Jahre. Falls es für Nvidia mit den Vega-Gpus von AMD eng wird, schieben sie einfach eine GTX 1080ti hinterher. Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt auch mittlerweile bezweifle, dass AMD es überhaupt schaffen wird von der Leistungsaufnahme  und der Grafikleistung der GTX 1080 nahe zu kommen. Schließlich kam von AMD so lange nichts mehr im High End Bereich.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich freue mich auf Vega. 

Wenn AMD in etwa vor der 1080 overcklocked landet, dann bin ich zufrieden.
Habe auch den plan die große Vega zu kaufen.
Vielleicht erreicht der Mark auch irgendwann wieder in eine Art von Gleichgewicht.

Was mich persönlich ziemlich stört, ist das herumgereite auf der Effizienz.
Klar ist es wichtig darauf zu achten möglichst Energiesparend zu leben.
(Deswegen hab ich meine 390x underclocked und undervolted -> Energieeinsparung von über 120W durch Core. (Die Karte zieht WIRKLICH viel))
Klar ist aber auch das bei fast allen der PC nur ein sehr kleiner Verbraucher im Haushalt ist.
Das hört sich für mich immer etwas scheinheilig an wenn man bei ein paar Watt unterschied
bei Grafikkarten austicked aber gleichzeitig Geräte wie Wäschetrockner oder Spülmaschinen benutzt.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Wahrnehmung der Effizienz und des Verbrauches von anderen Geräten die nicht beachtet wird
(Monitore, Soundsysteme, Waschmaschinen, Kühlschränke usw. ).
Außerdem ist der Verbrauch einer auf 2 Ghz übertakteten 1080 auch nicht mehr gut.

Das war jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz on topic,
aber ich hatte das Gefühl es mal sagen zu müssen


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich achte schon auf Effizienz - aber definitiv nicht deswegen weil der PC 100W mehr oder weniger verbraucht - es geht absolut nicht um Stromverbrauch und Stromrechnung.
Es geht darum, dass eine Karte, die die gleiche Leistung bei 150W bringt statt 250 leichter, billiger, leiser kühlbar ist, weniger Leistungselektronik auf dem PCB braucht die kaputt gehen kann, kleinere Bauformen ermöglicht und so weiter. Ob das am Ende des Monats jetzt 2€ weniger auf der Stromrechnung sind ist dabei völlig wurscht.

Im High-End Bereich  um dens hier geht ist das aber sowieso nicht relevant. Die Karten am Leistungslimit fressen allesamt 250-300W in dem Bereich wenn man ihnen Dampf macht. Welcher Name da drauf steht und obs 30W mehr oder weniger sind ist da egal, da kommts nur drauf an was hinten an Leistung ansteht. 

Und da befürchte ich, dass eine 250W-Vega Karte einer 250W-Pascal Karte nicht gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Also kaufst du lieber eine Karte, welche mehr verbraucht und genauso teuer ist ?



Die maximale Leistungsaufnahme ist mir nur aufgrund der schlechteren Kühlbarkeit wichtig, und selbst dieses Argument bröckelt mit einer Wasserkühlung.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, Effizienz ist schon wichtig. Aber mir persönlich nicht halb so wichtig wie das hier im Forum gehandelt wird. Meine GPU ist zu 90% im Leerlauf, ich denke mal bei den meisten wird das ähnlich sein.

Und dann tausche ich vernünftige OS-Linux-Treiber bei AMD doch gerne gegen 50W-100W weniger Leistungsaufnahme bei nVidia. Mal von nVidias mieser Firmenpolitik und ihrem ganzen proprietären Mist abgesehen.

Durch den ganzen proprietären Mist ist nVidia am Ende übrigens eh wieder teurer, gleichwertige GSync Monitore kosten gegenüber ihren FreeSync Pendants ~100€ mehr.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Preis an. Die wenigsten Leute, selbst hier im Enthusiast-Forum haben bereits Leistung ab einer 1070 aufwärts. Die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) taumeln immer noch zwischen 7950 und GTX 980 rum, und für diese Leute wäre 1080 Leistung ein beträchtliches Upgrade.
> 
> Ich bezweifle aber, dass AMD hier wirklich einen Preiskampf anfangen kann. HBM2 gibts nicht umsonst....ich bezweifle dass wir Vega unter 500€ sehen werden, zumindest am Anfang.
> 
> ...



Wobei allerdings der Steam Survey der 1070 gute Zuwachsraten bescheinigt, flankiert von sehr sehr guten Raten bei der 1060. Steam Hardware & Software Survey

Beim Preiskampf gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. HBM hat AMD damals (bis heute) im Produktzyklus eigentlich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile gebracht. Vermutlich war der stromsparende HBM nötig, um überhaupt die Verbräuche in Schach halten zu können. Den meisten dürfte es egal sein, welche Speichertechnik verwendet wird, sofern die Leistung stimmt (und der Preis natürlich).



EyRaptor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was mich persönlich ziemlich stört, ist das herumgereite auf der Effizienz.
> Klar ist es wichtig darauf zu achten möglichst Energiesparend zu leben.
> ...



An dieser Stelle wollte ich vieles zum Thema Effizienz schreiben, doch Incredible Alk kam mir zuvor. Es ist eben gerade nicht der Strom an sich, sondern der Rattenschwanz, der mit der Verlustleistung einhergeht. Gleichzeitig möchte ich ergänzen, dass dies ein Indiz für den technischen Fortschritt darstellen kann. Motor A braucht bei 105PS Leistung 5l Benzin, Motor B nur 4l. Mal ganz platt formuliert.


----------



## Kuomo (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hoffe wirklich das wird was, meine 390 pfeifft seit der Anschaffung meines UHD Monitors aus dem letzten Loch 
Da Nvidia Adaptive Sync wohl weiterhin boykottieren wird, muss es sowieso wieder eine Radeon sein.

Die 1080 werden sie schon packen, gerade in UHD, das ganze zum vernünftigen Preis und ich bin dabei.


----------



## AMD-Ryzen (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Aber ich habe das Bedenken, das der Verbrauch ( mal wieder ) Richtung 200 Watt+ laufen wird.


Aber NVIDIA darf das natürlich...

Es ist egal ob die Karte 200-300W braucht, die Effizienz ist wichtiger als der Verbrauch!


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: &quot;AMDs Comeback mit Vega...&quot; - Das meinen die Redakteure*



AMD-Ryzen schrieb:


> Aber NVIDIA darf das natürlich...
> 
> Es ist egal ob die Karte 200-300W braucht, die Effizienz ist wichtiger als der Verbrauch!


Was darf nvidia? Ne Karte, welche genauso schnell wie eine 980ti ist und nur 150 Watt verbraucht? Oder ne Titan Pascal, welche fast Faktor 2 einer 1070 ist und dabei 250 Watt schluckt? Gerne! Aber bitte kein Vega mit 250 Watt Verbrauch und 1080 Leistung.

Btw verbraucht meine angepasste 1070 mit 2 GHz Core Takt maximal 120 Watt. Da wird AMD schon was aus dem Hut zaubern müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich achte schon auf Effizienz - aber definitiv nicht deswegen weil der PC 100W mehr oder weniger verbraucht - es geht absolut nicht um Stromverbrauch und Stromrechnung.
> Es geht darum, dass eine Karte, die die gleiche Leistung bei 150W bringt statt 250 leichter, billiger, leiser kühlbar ist, weniger Leistungselektronik auf dem PCB braucht die kaputt gehen kann, kleinere Bauformen ermöglicht und so weiter. Ob das am Ende des Monats jetzt 2€ weniger auf der Stromrechnung sind ist dabei völlig wurscht.
> 
> Im High-End Bereich  um dens hier geht ist das aber sowieso nicht relevant. Die Karten am Leistungslimit fressen allesamt 250-300W in dem Bereich wenn man ihnen Dampf macht. Welcher Name da drauf steht und obs 30W mehr oder weniger sind ist da egal, da kommts nur drauf an was hinten an Leistung ansteht.
> ...



Bei der Radeon Instinct MI25 nennt AMD eine TDP von <300 Watt (wie bei der Tesla P100, nebenbei bemerkt). Ich denke, wir können froh sein, wenn ein 300-Watt-Vega einer Titan X mit 250W gefährlich wird.  Wenn AMD wie bei der Fury X es darauf anlegt, ganz oben mitzuspielen, geht der Verbrauch schnell durch die Decke. Die Nano ist halb so durstig wie die Fury X, aber nur rund zehn Prozent langsamer. Mir persönlich wären 300 Watt bei hoher Leistung und einen vernünftigen Preis egal, da kommt sowieso nach Möglichkeit ein Nachrüstkühler drauf, aber grundsätzlich ist eine hohe Verlustleistung natürlich negativ weil schwer kühlbar.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Schrotti (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Aber ich habe das Bedenken, das der Verbrauch ( mal wieder ) Richtung 200 Watt+ laufen wird.



Was den Leuten, die Highend kaufen, herzlich egal ist da eh meistens eine Wakü verbaut ist.

Und selbst wenn die Karte 400W verbraucht wäre den meisten das egal (mir inkl.). 

Es geht um Leistung und nicht um geringe Verlustleistung.


----------



## Algo (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Bisserl scheinheilig die Redaktion ... 
da wird gerne immer weider betont das Konkurrenz gut wäre für Nvidia und dann wird doch wieder zur 1000+€ Nvidia Grafikkarte gegriffen. 
Ihr brecht euch kein Bein wenn ihr dann auch mal Konsequent seid und dann auch mal AMD kauft wenn die Leistung und der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2016)

*&quot;AMDs Comeback mit Vega...&quot; - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Algo schrieb:


> Bisserl scheinheilig die Redaktion ...
> da wird gerne immer weider betont das Konkurrenz gut wäre für Nvidia und dann wird doch wieder zur 1000+€ Nvidia Grafikkarte gegriffen. Ihr brecht euch kein Bein wenn ihr dann auch mal Konsequent seid und dann auch mal AMD kauft wenn die Leistung und der Preis stimmt.



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du nur das siehst, was du sehen möchtest. Ich wüsste nicht, dass die gesamte PCGH Redaktion Titan Grafikkarten im Rechner hat. Ich weiß nicht, ob es dir bewusst ist, aber "die Redaktion" besteht nicht nur aus Raff. Und natürlich darf sich privat grundsätzlich auch jeder PCGH Redakteur das kaufen, was er möchte - unabhängig vom Hersteller.
Von daher ist deine Reaktion mMn reichlich unangemessen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



> ich persönlich schiele aber eher auf die Leistungsregionen einer übertakteten Titan X (Pascal) - für dreistellige Eurosummen natürlich.



Da wir in postfaktischen Zeiten leben, muss du dich einfach nur dem Gefühl hingeben, dass du 999€ für die neue Grafikkarte bezahlt hast und die übrigen 390€ unter den Tisch fallen lassen. 
"Die Rechnung entspringt doch der Lügenpresse".


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Algo schrieb:


> Bisserl scheinheilig die Redaktion ...
> da wird gerne immer weider betont das Konkurrenz gut wäre für Nvidia und dann wird doch wieder zur 1000+€ Nvidia Grafikkarte gegriffen.
> Ihr brecht euch kein Bein wenn ihr dann auch mal Konsequent seid und dann auch mal AMD kauft wenn die Leistung und der Preis stimmt.



Du hast eindeutig nur diese eine Aussage von mir gelesen, die vielen anderen - die vor allem im Heft zu finden sind - aber nicht. Das ist schade. Ich bringe aber gern noch mal eine Zusammenfassung für dich und andere Zweifler, falls das so interessant ist. 

- Ich kaufe sehr wohl AMD-Hardware, sogar in den letzten Jahren. Schau mal in meine Signatur. Die R9 Nano ist ein wirklich feines Produkt. Die Fury X erfüllt jedoch nicht meine Anforderungen als Hi-Res-Fetischist - im Hauptrechner stecken seit Jahren Karten mit viel Speicher und guten Downsampling-Fähigkeiten.
- Ich habe mich so oft über Nvidias Preisgestaltung echauffiert, dass ich nicht mehr mitzähle. Das fing an bei der Titan Classic. Diese wurde mir ein paar Monate nach dem Launch für 750 Euro angeboten, sodass ich doch zugriff - aber nur, weil man die Karte mithilfe von BIOS-Mods in Kombination mit starker Kühlung (auf eigene Gefahr) um ein gutes Viertel übertakten konnte.
- Auch die Titan X (Maxwell) hielt ich für klar überteuert. Doch auch hier lag ich viele Monate auf der Lauer und kam ebenfalls für unter 800 Euro in den Genuss einer Karte. Man muss nur etwas Geduld und Glück haben.
- Die Titan X (Pascal) sprengt den Rahmen nun völlig, hier sind Deals unter 1.000 Euro nicht möglich. Da ich mich unter Kontrolle habe (rationales Kaufverhalten) passe ich bei diesem Produkt. Wie gesagt, das steht an vielen Stellen, mit denen ich zu tun habe.

Die hohen Nvidia-Preise haben bei mir dazu geführt, dass Geld zur Seite gelegt werden konnte. Daher freue ich mich sehr auf 2017 und da vor allem auf die neuen AMD-Produkte, um nicht immer bei den gleichen Firmen einzukaufen. Ich denke, dass diese Informationen durchaus hilfreich für euch sind, immerhin bin ich für einen Großteil der PCGH-Grafikkarten-Artikel verantwortlich und da ist die Info, dass ich sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia gegenüber offen bin, gut zu wissen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SilentHunter (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Was den Leuten, die Highend kaufen, herzlich egal ist da eh meistens eine Wakü verbaut ist.
> 
> Und selbst wenn die Karte 400W verbraucht wäre den meisten das egal (mir inkl.).
> 
> Es geht um Leistung und nicht um geringe Verlustleistung.



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir Recht ,allerding sollte in Verbindung mit der verbesserten 16nm Fertigung beides machbar sein .Höhere Leistung mit weniger Verbrauch wie zur Fiji Generation die bekanntlicherweise kein kostverächter beim Verbrauch ist sollte hoffentlich kein Hexenwek sein .

Mfg


----------



## Nazzy (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Zen und Vega sind für 2017 geplant - ich hoffe, sie werden mich nicht enttäuschen


----------



## Mylo (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: "AMDs Comeback mit Vega..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

ich glaube amd wird sehr viele enttäuschen. kann mir gut vorstellen das sie gleiche preise wie nvidia anbieten werden.


----------

